# Bowl of bowls



## DavidDobbs (Sep 22, 2012)

[attachment=11160][attachment=11159][attachment=11158][attachment=11025][attachment=11024]Here are a few bowls I have turned recently. may have went to small now lol


----------



## brown down (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome turnings! what are the ones with the decorative thing on them?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2012)

David:
The picture is not visible - is it on my end or did it drop some how?
Obviously Jeff saw it.... Maybe I'm just losing it...
Scott


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 22, 2012)

No I deleted the pics thwy were 2 big I sent a pm
To have the rest removed it wont let me.


----------



## phinds (Sep 22, 2012)

David,

If you are interested in learning how to manipulate images, we have a thread here:

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=292


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 22, 2012)

I gave it a try but I must just be to dumb.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2012)

DavidDobbs said:


> I gave it a try but I must just be to dumb.



Dave - email the pics to me and I will post them


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 24, 2012)

brown down said:


> awesome turnings! what are the ones with the decorative thing on them?



they are pots you put the smelly flower stuff in..............................lol

I think I got them resized some better after trying a few times .


When you use Paint to resize them what is the max pixle size x size I took the Top number below like 850 can it be bigger ?
Can I go up with that top number to just below 1000?


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 25, 2012)

Those are some nice looking bowls! The main bowl holding the others I think I like the best so far, wouldn't mind seeing a couple more pics once you get everything figured out.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2012)

I will try my new skill again lol[attachment=11212][attachment=11211]










cabomhn said:


> Those are some nice looking bowls! The main bowl holding the others I think I like the best so far, wouldn't mind seeing a couple more pics once you get everything figured out.


----------

